# New to forum



## Hermie (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi,

Stumbled on your forum and found it fascinating. Always have been interested in WW2 aviation and particularly a fan of the P-38. JUst wamted to say hello.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## mkloby (Jan 15, 2007)

welcome aboard


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Hunter368 (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

how did you happen to stuble across us?


----------



## Hermie (Jan 18, 2007)

I was surfing for some info on P-38's and found your site. As I said the P-38 holds particular fascination for me but all WW2 aircraft interests me. My Dad was in the 8th during WW2 and I used to have a "yearbook" from his class at Kelly AFB. He was a bombardier on B-24's. 
I went to Reno last Sept. for the races and was blown away. First chance I had to get close to WW2 warbirds. Looking forward to the site.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 18, 2007)

welcome to the site


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome Hermie....

If you're into the P-38, check this out...

Twelve to One


----------



## Hermie (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll have to take a closer look later. Have to go cut some firewood now. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

i like the way our site's getting bigger- a few times now we've been in the first few results when you google something...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 20, 2007)

Unfornatly that also attracts the spammers!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

hello hermie welcome to the board!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2007)

i don't think spamming's a massive problem on the site, the biggest problem is the thousands of people that sign up just to get a picture or ask one question then we get thousands of usernames not doing anything..........


----------

